# Main page?



## Simplicity (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey, Morrus?  Is the main page (http://www.enworld.org) 
still in transition or something? It sure seems like its been a long time since it was updated...

The news page keeps getting news, but I'm curious what the
state is on everything...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 10, 2002)

He is no longer updating the old main page.  You should just go to the new one now.  He is moving things over to that server as time permits.

P.S. This belongs in Meta, as I am sure a mod will move it.


----------



## Simplicity (Oct 10, 2002)

Ooookey... But what is the new site's address?
(http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news)?  I hope not...
If (http://www.enworld.org) is now defunct,
can it be switched over to the new site?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 10, 2002)

Yup, that is the new site.  I prefer :
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/modules.php?op=modload&name=ENNews&file=index
as that gives you a look somewhat similar to the old news.

Tried to get Morrus to put a notice on the other site saying it had moved, but got poo pooed.


----------



## Simplicity (Oct 10, 2002)

Gack...  That's nasty.  Am I the only one who actually types the
site name to view it? 

Ugh...  Well, I'll add my opinion that a notice should be put on 
the old site saying that the site has moved permanently.  Even better, a web redirect should be placed there.

But, whatever.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 10, 2002)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> *Gack...  That's nasty.  Am I the only one who actually types the
> site name to view it? *




Hehe, I use favorite places to get to websites I frequent, too tough on the poor fingers otherwise.


----------



## beta-ray (Oct 12, 2002)

Is there a reason he hasn't just replaced the old site with the new or made a auto redirect instead of getting to the old page and then having to click for new news? The newer address is a bit harder to remember...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Perhaps he will when he gets everything switched over to the new server.  :: shrug ::


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 12, 2002)

He's really busy with a whole list of things.    Never fear!


----------



## poilbrun (Oct 13, 2002)

I have a request about the main page, so I thought I'd post it here instead of starting a new thread : could the links to the hosted sites be shown there again? I'd have liked to go to the Creature Catalog website, but I couldn't find the address and I had to go back to the old page...  

Thanks


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 13, 2002)

poilbrun said:
			
		

> *I have a request about the main page, so I thought I'd post it here instead of starting a new thread : could the links to the hosted sites be shown there again? I'd have liked to go to the Creature Catalog website, but I couldn't find the address and I had to go back to the old page...
> 
> Thanks *




hehe before you get prehensiled, go here  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27070


----------



## the Jester (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey, I went to the new page and it wouldn't let me log in!  What's up with that, do I need to re-register or something?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 13, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Hey, I went to the new page and it wouldn't let me log in!  What's up with that, do I need to re-register or something? *




Yes you do.  It is an entirely new system so everyone has to reregister.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 13, 2002)

Crap!  Will that reset my post count?  I _just_ hit 1000!


----------



## the Jester (Oct 13, 2002)

I guess the answer is prolly no, on reflection, since I can't imagine how Crothian and folks like him could rack up thousands of posts in the last few weeks...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 14, 2002)

As far as I know the forums will be/have been moved over wholesale.  It is just the news page that you have to reregister for.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 14, 2002)

Yup, I put it all together after I posted.  Sometimes I just slow, a little.


----------

